# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  child4child

## rafi&gabi

https://www.child4child.com/
http://www.hrt.hr/320182/magazin/glo...-child-4-child


15.VELJAČE MEĐUNARODNI DAN DJECE OBOLJELE OD RAKA
Odajte im počast pjesmom

----------

